
Not a single engineer made it off the Titanic - DoreenMichele
https://twitter.com/historylvrsclub/status/1232180679091347456
======
masonic
Only 25 carried the _title_ of engineer, which were strictly blue-collar roles
(unlike modern use of the term). They all died, as did most male crew.

An _actual_ source with detail:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crew_of_the_RMS_Titanic#Engine...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crew_of_the_RMS_Titanic#Engineering)

